# Ma Jiangbao Wu Pushhands Clip



## Martin2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello everybody,

we have now a nice clip of Ma Jiangbao online:

http://www.wu-taichi.com

please click on "Wu Tai Chi Demo-Clip"

Hope you have fun.

Greetings from Germany

Martin Boedicker


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you for that link  it was interesting
and welcome to the forum


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank You and Welcome


----------



## Martin2 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello Xue Sheng, tshadowchaser,

thanks for your mails. looking forward for some nice time.
Here an interesting link to Ma Yueliang, Ma Jiangbao's father:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma_Yueh-liang

Greetings

Martin


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 24, 2006)

Martin2 said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> we have now a nice clip of Ma Jiangbao online:
> 
> ...


 
That was cool.


----------



## Martin2 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello Nebuchadnezzar,

thanks a lot

Greetings

Martin


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2006)

Tha was an excellent article 
 thank you for the link


----------



## Martin2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello tshadowchaser,

there are a lot of other articles on the homepage.
I am shure you will like them:

http://www.wu-taichi.de/cms/wu-taichi.com/index.php?idcatside=135&sid=09482f15c00725050b37440dafa37610

Greetings

Martin


----------

